# National Retriever Derby Championship



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I heard something about that. Frankly, I don't see how it's workable in light of the age limitations imposed by the rules, coupled with rate at which dogs develop in those first 2 years of life. 

If it's held once a year, then you are pretty much assured to be out of the competition if your pup is 13 months old when it's held in year 1...your pup really doesn't have a chance against the 23 1/2 month olds which it would have to compete against. And the next year, your pup will be too old at 25 months.

Such an event would possibly alter breeding plans to accommodate the NRDC's scheduling or, worse yet, birth dates could be fabricated* so that the litter slips in just under the wire. I know that these two concerns exist today in light of the value placed on Derby points, but if a "National" title becomes available, then the ante is upped.

Maybe smarter folks can get the rules figured out so my concerns are eliminated...we'll see.

FTGoldens

*I say that this could be a concern, however I do not know of any breeder that has ever done it.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, another concern is ten series. starting at series five its triples and retired guns. first, I sat through two weekends of four trials for many of the dogs this Sunday, Proof included. All of the dogs were at their breaking point out of their minds and off the chain. Jumping, fancy feet, barking, breaking and caving behind guns, ect. No respect and too loose. I can't even imagine ten series all in a row. that is ten series with these extremely young dogs that are testing their waters. Secondly, will now the derbies get even harder to prepare for the retired guns and triples in the Nationals? It is already way harder than it used to be. Most derbies are judged by concepts on top of marking. And there is a lot of trickery. People I know that got out of the sport and are in it now are really surprisded about how harder it is. 
Also, i believe that the dog should be on the derby list to compete. Getting five points to qualify is just not enough. There are gonna be so many dogs, its like all about the money. 
I can honestly say, I would not have taken Proof to the National. He couldn't have handled it.


----------

